# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] Ο συμπιεστής δουλεύει αλλά ούτε ζεσταίνει ούτε ψύχει

## dal_kos

Καλησπέρα,
θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας σε ένα θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω. Πριν ένα μήνα μεταφέραμε ένα κλιματιστικό LG Inverter και το εγκαταστήσαμε σε άλλο χώρο. Αυτό δούλευε κανονικά μέχρι χθες. Χθες όταν το άναψα πλέον δεν έβγαζε ζεστό αέρα. Έκτοτε δε ξαναδούλεψε και δε βγάζει ούτε ζέστη ούτε κρύο (στο test mode). Τα συμπτώματα που έχει είναι:

1. Όταν τοποθετήθηκε πριν 1 μήνα, τη πρώτη φορά έβγαλε ψύξη αντί για θέρμανση, στη θέρμανση. Επανήλθε με reset.
2. Η σωλήνα κατάθλιψης του συμπιεστή δεν ανεβάζει καθόλου θερμοκρασία
3. Ο συμπιεστής ακούγεται να λειτουργεί αλλά βγάζει έναν πολύ υψίσυχνο ήχο
4. Όταν ανάβει το κλιματιστικό ακούγεται ένα "ταπ-ταπ-ταπ" σαν πνευματικό έμβολο που κινείται διακεκομένα
5. Τα θερμιστορ της εξωτερικής μονάδας είναι όλα εντάξει.
6. Δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ φάσεων του συμπιεστή ούτε και με τη γείωση.
7. Το πηνίο της τετράοδης είναι ζεστό.

Από τα παραπάνω υποπτεύομαι είτε συμπιεστή, είτε τετράοδη, ωστόσο δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Αν μπορείτε να δώσετε καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι θα βοηθούσε, γιατί το μηχάνημα είναι εκτός εγγύησης και ο τεχνικός μόνο για να το δει θέλει ένα 50άρι και δε μου πολυγέμισε και το μάτι. Αν είναι κάτι ψυκτικό προφανώς θα καλέσω τεχνικό, αλλά θέλω πριν να έχω αποκλείσει τα ηλεκτρονικά που μπορώ να τα επισκευάσω.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## DIATHERM

Απο φρεον το ειδες....??
τι ειναι R-410a?

----------


## dal_kos

Ναι R-410. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε το έψαξα για φρέον και δυστυχώς δεν έχω και διαθέσιμα μανόμετρα αυτή τη στιγμή για να το τσεκάρω. Ωστόσο το έκανε εντελώς ξαφνικά, οπότε μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο να έχασε όλο το φρέον μέσα σε μία ώρα γιατί λειτουργούσε και ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να αποδίδει.  :Sad:

----------


## DIATHERM

Εχει ηλεκτρονικη εκτωνοτικη βαλβιδα....?
δεν  ξερω και ποιο μοντελο LG ειναι...
θα βαλεις ωπος διποτε μανομετρα να δεις την χαμηλη πιεση, εαν ειναι ενταξει γιατι αλιως δεν προκειται να κανεις κατι.....
αυτο το προβλημα προεκυψε μετα απο καμια διακοπη η πτωση τασης..?

----------


## dal_kos

Το μοντέλο είναι S09AMS, εδώ είναι το Service manual που έχει και το διάγραμμα του. http://nagyker.columbus-klima.hu/wri...G_SM_S12AM.pdf

----------


## dal_kos

Το κλιματιστικό λειτουργούσε μέχρι προχθές. Χθες το άναψα, μπηκε σε προθέρμανση αλλά όταν άρχισε να βγάζει αέρα αυτός ήταν χλιαρός. Έβαλα θερμόμετρο και ο αέρας που βγαίνει είναι στους 21 βαθμούς με εσωτερική 17.

----------


## DIATHERM

Τωρα οτι και να λεμε οτι και να υποθετουμε δεν βγαζει καπου....
θα ξεκινησεις και θα το ψαξεις με σειρα θα κοιταξεις φρεον πρωτα, να δεις της πιεσεις λειτουργιας του μηχανιματος..
μετα θα μετρησεις ποσα Αmpere τραβαει ο συμπιεστης κατα την λειτουργια και μετα βλεπεις... 
Αφου εχεις μια ξεκαθαρη εικονα πρωτα για αυτα, τοτε ετσι συνεχηζεις και πηγαινεις αλλου...

----------


## vasilimertzani

και με δυο καλωδιακια τσεκαρεις την τετραοδη αν δουλευει.θα την ακουσεις.

----------


## dal_kos

Τελικά είναι το φρέον. Άνοιξα το βαλβιδάκι του αερίου και έβγαλε πολύ ξεψυχισμένα. Το ίδιο και όταν χαλάρωσα λίγο τη σωλήνα του υγρού. Το μηχάνημα δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου φρέον μέσα. Τώρα το πώς το έχασε έτσι ξαφνικά, θα το βρει ο ψυκτικός ελπίζω που θα ρθει αύριο το πρωί.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας, κι ιδιαίτερα εσένα Diatherm, που με βοήθησες να ψάξω προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση!

(Αν ξέρει κάποιος περίπου πόσο πάει το μαλλί για πλήρωση φρέον και εντοπισμό διαρροής, θα το εκτιμούσα ώστε να είμαι προετοιμασμένος)

----------


## DIATHERM

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχει χασει το φρεον του το μηχανιμα... και να ειναι η ηλεκτρονικη εκτωνοτικη βαλβιδα, αυτο δεν μπωρο να στο πω με σηγουρια ωμος... γιατι θα πρεπει να την μετρησω...
εαν εχει χασει το φρεον και δεν ειναι η εκτωνοτικη τοτε θελει ψαξημο και υπομονη να βρεις την διαρροη... ( Ισως καποια κοληση εαν εχετε κανει κοληση ή καμια εκχυλωση )
Καλα εκανες και φωναξες ψυκτικο για να ξεμπερδεψεις γρηγορα...

----------


## dal_kos

Αν είναι η εκτονωτική, δε θα έπρεπε να έχει πίεση στον ένα από τους δύο σωλήνες όταν είναι απενεργοποιημένο?

Επίσης δεν θα ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία η κατάθλιψη του συμπιεστή?

----------


## DIATHERM

Αααα... απενεργοποιημενο το ειδες...?
 νομιζα πως το δοκιμασες σε λειτουργια γιαυτο και σου ειπα αυτο με την εκτωνοτικη....

----------


## dal_kos

Ναι απενεργοποιημένο το τσέκαρα, διότι ήξερα με τι ταχύτητα έβγαινε το φρεον όταν ήταν γεμάτο. 

Ο τεχνικός ήρθε, συμπλήρωσε φρέον και τώρα όλα καλά. 
Το πρόβλημα ήταν πιθανότατα η εκχύλωση της μικρής, την οποία ξαναέκανε. Το μόνο που με προβλημάτισε ήταν ότι η μικρή έχασε αφού είχε γεμίσει το μηχάνημα με ζυγισμένο φρέον και το βάλαμε σε λειτουργία. Βλέποντάς το έκλεισε αμέσως τις βαλβίδες, ώστε το φρεον να μείνει στην εξωτερική μονάδα. Αφού ξαναέκανε την εκχύλωση και έβαλε τις σωλήνες, απλά γέμισε ξανά τις σωλήνες με φρέον, χωρίς να κάνει ξανά κενό όπως στην αρχή. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει εγκλωβιστεί αέρας και να δημιουργήσει προβήματα?

----------


## DIATHERM

Τι να πω πρωτη φορα ακουω αυτα τα πραγματα... χωρις να ελλεγξει που ειναι η διαρροη ξαναεβαλε φρεον μετα την ειδε ξαναεκλεισε την γραμη και μετα φορτισε τους σωληνες μονο και ξανανοιξε το φρεον...?και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο εβαλε φρεον R-410 και δεν εκανε κενο....?
και ειδηκα στο 410... ευχομαι ο συμπιεστης σου να αντεξει....
και ποσο πηρε για αυτο το (φτιαξιμο)?

----------


## dal_kos

Βασικά έβαλε φρέον στη μονάδα και πέρασε όλες τις σωληνώσεις με εντοπιστή διαρροών (το Halogen Detector) αλλά δεν εντόπισε κάποια διαρροή, ωστόσο η μικρή σωλήνα ήταν σχετικά χαλαρά σφιγμένη, οπότε υπέθεσε πως από εκεί χάθηκε το φρέον αφού είχε χαθεί αρκετά αργά. Έσφιξε τη μικρή, έκανε κενό και γέμισε το μηχάνημα με ζυγισμένο, και από κει και πέρα έγινε ό,τι περιέγραψα παραπάνω. Πάντως μάλλον ήταν λάθος η εκχύλωση της μικρής όπως αποδείχτικε τελικά, αφού με το σφίξιμο έσπασε ουσιαστικά η πατούρα. Επίσης είπε πως δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα το μηχάνημα γιατί το είχε υπερφορτίσει αρχικά.
Για το "φτιάξιμο" αυτό πήρε 60 ευρώ.
(Αυτά είναι δυστυχώς τα κακά της επαρχίας όπου είναι τo μηχάνημα, αφού δεν μπορείς πάντα να βρεις καλό μάστορα)

----------


## papath

> Τι να πω πρωτη φορα ακουω αυτα τα πραγματα... χωρις να ελλεγξει που ειναι η διαρροη ξαναεβαλε φρεον μετα την ειδε ξαναεκλεισε την γραμη και μετα φορτισε τους σωληνες μονο και ξανανοιξε το φρεον...?και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο εβαλε φρεον R-410 και δεν εκανε κενο....?
> και ειδηκα στο 410... ευχομαι ο συμπιεστης σου να αντεξει....
> και ποσο πηρε για αυτο το (φτιαξιμο)?



Μπορείς να περιγράψεις (πρακτικά) τις επιπτώσεις της ΜΗ δημιουργίας κενού σε κάποιο κλιματιστικό με R410a? τι εννοείς να αντέξει ο συμπιεστής?
Σχεδόν όλα τα "συνεργεία" εγκατάστασης δεν κάνουν κενό.

----------


## DIATHERM

> Μπορείς να περιγράψεις (πρακτικά) τις επιπτώσεις της ΜΗ δημιουργίας κενού σε κάποιο κλιματιστικό με R410a? τι εννοείς να αντέξει ο συμπιεστής?
> Σχεδόν όλα τα "συνεργεία" εγκατάστασης δεν κάνουν κενό.


Κενο κανουν τα  συνεργεια τα σωστα φυλε μου, τα συνεργεια εκεινα που δεν βλεπουν να παρουν τα λεφτα του πελατι και σε 1 χρονο να πεταξει το κλιματιστικο, τα συνεργεια που δουλευουν με ευθυνη!!
τωρα εαν θεωρεις συνεργειο τον καθε ενα που βαζει κλιματιστικο ωπος να ναι για να μαγκωσει τον παρα χωρις να ξερει ουτε καν ο ιδιος εαν δουλευει σωστα το μηχανιμα ετσι τοτε αλαζει το θεμα...
εισαι τεχνικος...??
εχεις δει πως δουλευει κλιματιστικο με r-410a χωρις κενο..?

----------


## sinos13

> Κενο κανουν τα  συνεργεια τα σωστα φυλε μου, τα συνεργεια εκεινα που δεν βλεπουν να παρουν τα λεφτα του πελατι και σε 1 χρονο να πεταξει το κλιματιστικο, τα συνεργεια που δουλευουν με ευθυνη!!
> τωρα εαν θεωρεις συνεργειο τον καθε ενα που βαζει κλιματιστικο ωπος να ναι για να μαγκωσει τον παρα χωρις να ξερει ουτε καν ο ιδιος εαν δουλευει σωστα το μηχανιμα ετσι τοτε αλαζει το θεμα...
> εισαι τεχνικος...??
> εχεις δει πως δουλευει κλιματιστικο με r-410a χωρις κενο..?


Θα ηθελα και εγω να μας περιγραψεις τι ακριβος μπορει να συμβει σε ενα κλιματιστικο που δεν εχει γινει κενο κατα την εγγατασταση του και *γιατι*. το ρωταω αυτο επειδη εχω 5 κλιματιστικα το παλαιοτερο του 92 και το τελευταιο περσι (toyotomi akira) το οποιο τοποθετιθηκε απο εξουσιοδοτημενο συνεργιο με υπογραφες και σφαγιδες στην εγγυηση *χωρις* να γινει κενο οπως και στα υπολοιπα (γνωριζω την αντλια κενου δεν ειχαν μαζι τους). Σειμιωνω οτι ολα λειτουργουν κανονικα οπως τη πρωτη μερα με λιγο συμληρωμα (r22) στα παλεια απο μενα μονο με μια μπουκαλα  ενα μονο μανομετρο και μια αμπεροτσημπηδα

----------


## DIATHERM

καταρχην να μιλαμε χωρις να μπερδευομαστε.. εγω αναφερθηκα συγκεκριμενα στο R410a
το r-22 και το 407c γνωριζω πως λειτουργουν και χωρις κενο με μια απλη εξαερωση απο την μικρη βαλβιδα..
(πραγμα που δεν προτιμο  να κανω)
καταρχην ο αερας περιεχει υγρασια,η υγρασια μεσα στης σωληνωσεις φερνει οξειδωση! η οξειδωση  πηγαινει στα κινητα μερη του συμπιεστη με αποτελεσμα μετα  απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα να εχεις ζημια στον συμπιεστη...
και να σου πω και το αλλο πες οτι απο καπου χανει το κλιματιστικο (καποια εκχυλωση-κολιση) κατα την τοποθετηση πως θα το δεις? οταν ανοιξεις το φρεον απο της βαλβιδες και φυγει ...? και μετα να σε ξαναφωναζει ο πελατις να του το ξαναγεμισεις...?
επισεις ο αερας στο κυκλωμα δημιουργει ανεβοκατεβασματα στης πιεσεις αναροφησης και καταθληψης... με αποτελεσμα ο συμπιεστης να μην δουλευει σωστα στης πιεσεις του... χωρις να εχει ομαλες πιεσεις αναρ-καταθλιψ και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα να κροταλιζει ο συμπιεστης... και να μην γνωριζεις το γιατι... ( φαινεται ξεκαθαρα και απο το μανομετρο)
παντως πανω σε αυτο που ειπες οτι  σου εβαλαν κλιματιστικο χωρις κενο, ενταξει λογο επειδη ηταν το r-22 δεν εκαναν κενο αλλα σηγουρα σηγουρα εκαναν εξαερωση !!
και κατι αλλο το r-22 ειναι χλωροφθορανθρακας το R410A ειναι ζεοτροπικο μηγμα που αποτελειται απο ποσοτιτες 3 διαφορετικο ψυκτηκον υγρον γιαυτο και ειναι παχυρευστο σε σχεση με αλλα υγρα..

----------


## sinos13

Πολυ κατατοπιστικα αυτα που γραφεις φυσικα εχει γινει απλη εξαερωση σε ολα. Αυτο που με ανησιχει ειναι το toyotomi που εχει R410a και τοποθετηθηκε με απλη εξαερωση. 
Ερωτηση οταν ενα κλιματιστικο εχει απολυτα σταθερη πιεση στο μανομετρο σημενει οτι δεν εχει αερα μεσα;; η καταλαβα λαθος

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Πολυ κατατοπιστικα αυτα που γραφεις φυσικα εχει γινει απλη εξαερωση σε ολα. Αυτο που με ανησιχει ειναι το toyotomi που εχει R410a και τοποθετηθηκε με απλη εξαερωση. 
> Ερωτηση οταν ενα κλιματιστικο εχει απολυτα σταθερη πιεση στο μανομετρο σημενει οτι δεν εχει αερα μεσα;; η καταλαβα λαθος


οχι δεν σημαινει κατι τετοιο

Αντρεα ,ειχα διαβασει οτι το 410 δημιουργει πανευκολα (λογω πιεσεων) εσωτερικα στην σωληνα που δεν εχει γινει κενο και εχει υγρασια,με αποτελεσμα το φραξιμο ή την στενωση.

----------

DIATHERM (02-07-13)

----------


## Telis123

Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτησουλα αν μπορω στα γρηγορα, εβαλα μονος μου ενα καινουργιο F&U 9αρι οχι inverter ( R-410 ) χτες, και αφου του εκανα κενο με ενα συμπιεστη απο ψυγειο στα -1bar ανοιξα μετα τις βανες και η πιεση ηταν στα 125 PSI, οποτε ξερωντας οτι πρεπει να ειναι στα 95-110 ( εν λειτουργεια παντα) αφησα πολυ αεριο να φυγει σταδιακα ( ανοιγωντας - κλεινωντας - μετρωντας ) και υστερα απο αρκετες φορες πηγε στα 110-113 PSI ( με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια 29 βαθμους ), το αφησα εκει κανα 15' και εβλεπα να πηγαινει σταθερα απο 110 σε 113 αργα πανω κατω.
Να συμπληρωσω οτι ο αερας ηταν σαφως πιο κρυος που εβγαζε μοναδα μεσα οταν χαμηλωσα την πιεση, και τα watt στο βαττομετρο ηταν περιπου τα ιδια 780 - 810 , με 830 απο τον κατασκευαστη.
Ειμαι οκ ή να κανω και κατι αλλο ?

----------


## aris285

Δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρισω αλλα κακως εκανες.
Οταν το κλιματιστικο δουλευει υπο φωρτιο δηλαδη 35'C εξω και 30'C μεσα τωτε η πιεση ανεβενει λιγο.
Λογικο ειναι λιπον να ειχες 5'C εξατμιση. Εσυ το πηγες στο 0'C τον χειμωνα σηγουρα δεν θα εχει αρκετη αποδοση και θα θελει συμπληρωμα.

----------


## DIATHERM

> Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτησουλα αν μπορω στα γρηγορα, εβαλα μονος μου ενα καινουργιο F&U 9αρι οχι inverter ( R-410 ) χτες, και αφου του εκανα κενο με ενα συμπιεστη απο ψυγειο στα -1bar ανοιξα μετα τις βανες και η πιεση ηταν στα 125 PSI, οποτε ξερωντας οτι πρεπει να ειναι στα 95-110 ( εν λειτουργεια παντα) αφησα πολυ αεριο να φυγει σταδιακα ( ανοιγωντας - κλεινωντας - μετρωντας ) και υστερα απο αρκετες φορες πηγε στα 110-113 PSI ( με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια 29 βαθμους ), το αφησα εκει κανα 15' και εβλεπα να πηγαινει σταθερα απο 110 σε 113 αργα πανω κατω.
> Να συμπληρωσω οτι ο αερας ηταν σαφως πιο κρυος που εβγαζε μοναδα μεσα οταν χαμηλωσα την πιεση, και τα watt στο βαττομετρο ηταν περιπου τα ιδια 780 - 810 , με 830 απο τον κατασκευαστη.
> Ειμαι οκ ή να κανω και κατι αλλο ?


ΛΑΘΟΣ!!
σε ενα καινουργιο κλιματιστικο που το βαζεις για πρωτη φορα δεν αφαιρεις φρεον ..! 
γιατι το φρεον που μπηκε ηταν ζυγησμενο ακριβως απο τον κατασκευαστη για  να δουλευει σωστα και απροβληματιστα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι
ωπος πολυ σωστα ειπε και ο αρης τον χειμωνα θα εχεις θεμα...
τωρα επειδη δεν εβλεπες 110 psi δεν επρεπε να βγαλεις φρεον, απλως οταν η εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια ειναι μεγαλη αυξανεται και η πιεση...
η θερμοκρασια ειναι διανυσματικο μεγεθος οσο αυξανεται η πιεση αυξανεται και η θερμοκρασια

----------


## Telis123

Κατ' αρχη σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας, αλλα μαλλον τα εκανα θαλασσα τοτε  :Smile: ...
Οκ μπορω παντα φανταζομαι να συμπληρωσω R-410 και να το ξαναπαω εκει που ηταν,  αλλα εχω μπερδευτει λιγο,
βλεπω απο την μια στο νετ σε σελιδες εταιρειων ( Mitsubishi, LG, κλ.π. ) να προτεινουν γυρω στα 100 psi και σημερα 
κατα τυχη πετυχα ενα βαν με 2 εγκαταστατες  επαγγελματιες κλιματιστικων που ειχαν αραξει λιγο, τους ρωτησα για την πιεση και αφου μου
ειπαν πρωτα οτι επρεπε να το αφησω εκει που ηταν το φρεον. οταν τους ειπα οτι ηταν αρχικα στα 125 psi τοτε μου ειπαν αδυνατον ειναι
παρα πολυ ψηλα πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 100 psi με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 30.
Τωρα τι να κανω ?
Επεισης πριν απο αυτο το κλιματιστικο ειχα στην θεση του ενα που το ειχα παρει πριν 10 χρονια απο τα carrefour 
( nippon 12αρι - συμβατικο, κινεζικο, R-22 ) το οποιο αρχισε απο περισσι να μου τραβαει πολυ ρευμα ( 1600W+ ) φετος πηγε στα 1800W+ 
με ονομαστικη τα 1350W.
Οι πιεσεις ηταν παντα 60-65 psi, το καθαριζα καθε χρονο με χημικα μεσα/εξω, δουλευε χειμωνα / καλοκαιρι κανονικα ( οχι συνεχεια πολλες ωρες δηλαδη) αλλα με μια μειωμενη αποδοση.
Το εχω φυλαξει για κανα εξοχικο, αλλα αν ειναι σχολασμενο να μην κανω τον κοπο, ειναι και πανηβαρο  :Smile: .
Ευχαριστω.

----------

